

Mining New Relic Data for Developer Usage Data - sogrady
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2012/06/13/new-relic-stack-data/

======
showerst
New Relic has partnerships with at least a few big stack-specific Hosting
companies (EG Acquia, which is a big Drupal host), which I think majorly skews
some of these results. The Wordpress vs Drupal numbers and complete lack of
windows servers for some groups are probably related to that.

Anyway it's cool to see them release this data, and in my experience New Relic
is really a great product.

~~~
sogrady
[disclosure: i wrote the piece]

@showerst: there are unquestionably partnerships and other confounding
variables which can act to skew the data, particularly when the sample size is
smaller and/or the context is narrow.

But as you say, it was great to see them release this data, because the more
companies that do this, the more complete our picture becomes.

